
Slack alert interrupted me out of the zone again. Where is the mute feature? - vidbina
http://vid.bina.me/rant/slack-broke-my-flow/
======
jasonkester
It's surprising that so many developers install the notification stuff for
these sort of things. Why would you consciously sign up to be interrupted
during the work day?

Slack is especially bad, as it has no filters whatsoever. Looking over at that
tab in my browser, it always has an asterisk next to the icon, and usually an
exclamation point telling me about a _Very Important Direct Message_ that is
invariably somebody in another timezone saying "Good morning @channel!"

It's the sort of thing that deserves checking a few times a day. Why you would
configure it to pop up desktop notifications or make noises on you phone is
beyond me.

~~~
vidbina
Slack does the notification thing by default there is not real option to opt
out. On the contrary most teams with non devs on -board swear by this app.
Slack happens to ignore the "Do Not Disturb" mode, which is pretty much
respected by all other applications that throw notifications. Basically there
is no convenient way to silence notifications yet while the application runs.

But you're right. I have resorted to checking Slack just few times per day as
well rather than being online constantly.

